# Grey Glitter Nail Polish?



## LisaOrestea (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey guys

I don't know if this is the right place to ask - but I am after a grey nail polish which is pretty much solid glitter (In the same way that the barry m glitter top coats are solid.)

I am having a very hard time finding one though :'( 

Even if there was something like China Glaze's Ruby Pumps - but in Grey it would be amazing!

If anyone knows of any, I would be very appreciative


----------



## ruthless (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't think of one offhand, I can only think of silver. Have you considered just mixing your own?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Sep 17, 2010)

I did think about it, but finding the right glitter to put in it is proving difficult too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even really know where I got the idea in my head from haha - I think I must have dreamt it


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 17, 2010)

Last week I actually did my nails with a dark grey underneath and a top coat of a holographic and it looked pretty cool. Not sure if it was what you're going for... but I would definitely suggest considering just mixing your own... especially because a lot of glitters are so sheer. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...t=d  irectlink


----------



## LisaOrestea (Sep 19, 2010)

Oooh, that looks really pretty! Do you remember which products you used?

I will definitely look more into making it myself but I do really like the colour in your picture so I think that will do me just fine for now


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 19, 2010)

All I can think of is silver also. My fav is actually by Covergirl, it's called Disco Dazzle and has a mix of chunky and tiny holographic glitter. My fav grey underneath it is OPI My Private Jet.


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't know of one, but maybe Nfu Oh has one?  It definitely sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Meisje (Sep 19, 2010)

I saw a Nicole glittery silver as well as a Twilight brand one at the drugstore last time I went.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_Oooh, that looks really pretty! Do you remember which products you used?

I will definitely look more into making it myself but I do really like the colour in your picture so I think that will do me just fine for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I used Sally Hansen's Gunmetal under and China Glaze Let's Do It in 3D on top. Then finished it with Seche Vite for maximum gloss.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 19, 2010)

there are some revlon polishes in the stores for back to school/fall where there are two layers, one kind of normal, then an over layer of glitter.  they come in a few different shades, including silver...though maybe that's not quite what you want.

i also just watched a video on the elle uk website this morning about doing a bit of a diy glitter nail....the finished effect had very densely applied glitter at the tips of the nails.  they recommended buying the glitter at a beauty/nail supply place or a craft store and mixing that with a regular clear polish.   craft stores often have quite a good colour selection so maybe worth a shot?


----------



## dressedtokill (Sep 21, 2010)

The only one I can think of is OPI Brand New Skates, but it's not solid glitter like you want. I suppose it might look similar if you painted a glitter topcoat over it?


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 9, 2010)

I wanted to come back and recommend China Glaze's Jitterbug.  It's opaque in only one coat.


----------

